# Notebookkaufberatung, Multimedia Spiele Notebook



## vium (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich bin neu hier wie man vielleicht sieht... ich brauche aber dringend eine Beratung für mein erstes Notebook da ich mich selbst mit Notebooks nicht sonderlich auskenne.
Ich will mit dem Notebook schon etwas aufwändigere Spiele spielen und sonst im Internet Surfen und Filme schauen..
Die letzten Tage habe ich versucht mich etwas zu Informieren, wobei ich, denke ich auch einigermaßen an Informationen gesammelt habe.. naja genug vom geschwafel...

Meine Budget liegt bei ca. 650€

Meine erste Frage ist natürlich der Hersteller.. wobei ich mir bewusst bin das kein Hersteller perfekt ist und nur markellose Ware auf den Markt bringt, dennoch gibt es ja bestimmt in richtung Multimedia- und Spielenotebooks
ein paar Hersteller die man bevorzugen kann.. aus anderen Internetbeiträgen konnte ich rauslesen das "ASUS" eine recht gute Wahl sein soll.

Im moment bin ich auch noch am hin und her überlegen ob mir 15" langen oder ob ich mir doch lieber ein 17" mit einer etwas schwächeren Hardware holen soll.. :/

Ich hab schonmal ein paar Produkte rausgesucht und was haltet ihr von Lenovo ? ( ich Liste mal meine "Favoriten" von oben nach unten ) 

1. Asus N53SV-SX711V Multimedia-Tipp mit edlem Alu-Design  ( Asus N53SV-SX711V )

2. http://www.redcoon.de/B316674-Lenovo-Z570-M556BGE_Notebooks?refId=notebook ( Lenovo Z570 M556BGE )

3. Asus K53 / X53SV-SX961V (                                    	         	             	            	Asus K53 / X53SV-SX961V )

4. Asus K93 / X93SV-YZ224V i5 Preistipp ( Asus K93 / X93SV-YZ224V )

Ich bin natürlich auch für andere Marken und Modelle offen 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure Hilfe 

LG vium


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. Mai 2012)

Was genau möchtest du mit was für ner Auflösung spielen?

Also der Preisbereich ist schon niedrig, darum eher ein 15" da kriegst du mehr Power!

Hersteller: Hawkforce oder Medion haben nen guten Service (sollteste immer beachten)!
Asus ist an sich nicht schlecht, aber da kann ich zum service jez nix sagen^^

Testberichte auf Notebookcheck durchlesen!

Wenns nich die neuste Hardware sein muss, kann ich dir zu dem Preis mein "MSI GX640" anbieten, falls interesse kannste ja ne PN schicken...


----------



## vium (29. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank schonmal Hawkforce liegt ja nichts ganz in meiner Preisklasse ^^

Ja Testberichte hab ich schon einige durch leider sind viele veraltet...

Und danke für das Angebot die Hardware is teilweise warscheinlich besser als die die ich bekommen werde dennoch hätte ich schon gerne ein neues Gerät


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. Mai 2012)

Stimmt ok, dann wohl Medion haben Top Preise und sind gut und haben nen guten Service!

Ja gut, das macht ja nix, so lange du das Modell noch bekommst!!


----------



## vium (29. Mai 2012)

Hm ok ich werde mir mal ein paar Medion modelle angucken trotzdem bin ich für alle weiteren Hilfestellung sehr dankbar


----------



## pringles (29. Mai 2012)

also aufwendige spiele (bf3, crysis,...) wirst mit einem notebook dieser preisklasse höchstens auf niedrigen details spielen können, dazu ist dieses 15" oder dieser mit 17" gut geeignet (den acer hab ich selbst, wenn du spezielle fragen hast kann ich dir die natürlich beantworten) die von dir verlinkten modelle mit gt540m sind noch schwächer sind nur für gelegentliches gaming geeignet.
seit wann medion einen guten (und vorallendingen besseren service als andere herrsteller hat) frage ich mich aber auch, die notebooks sind i.o. (besonders p/l verhältnis) aber der service ist eher selten wirklich gut.

edit: es gibt noch nen besseren in 15" der ist sogar z.t. aus alu, beleuchtete tastatur und hat (im gegensatz zum lenovo) die gt 555m im vollausbau drin (ein wenig stärker als im lenovo)


----------



## vium (30. Mai 2012)

Servus vielen dank für deine Antwort ich werde mir die Modelle wenn ich zuhause bin mal genauer anguxken.. jedoch eine Frage habe ich noch also lieber ein Dual Core i5 und ne bessere graka als nen Quad Core i7 und nur ne minimal schldchtere graka ? Danke schonmal


----------



## pringles (30. Mai 2012)

also beim zocken im notebook wird immer die grafikkarte limitieren deshalb bringt dir zum zocken in der preisklasse ein i7 kein vorteil, da würde ich auf jeden fall zu der stärkeren graka greifen.
wenn du 1000€ mehr drauflegst und ein notebook mit einer grafik wie der 7970m nimmst dann bringt dir ein i7 was, vorher nicht (davor ist er nur gut fürs ego und macht das notebook unnötig laut)


----------



## vium (30. Mai 2012)

Würde es sich lohnen einen Monat noch zu warten für den hier Asus K53 / X53SV-SX961V die Auflösung ist ja über 15" durchschnitt und matter Display is vlt auch nich schlecht und die Hardware scheint auch nich so schlecjr zu sein doch loht sich der Preis und das warten ?


----------



## vium (30. Mai 2012)

Ok das hat sich erledigt mit dem eins weiter oben genannten notebook... eins würde mich noch interessieren..

ich hab zwar schon bisschen nachgeschaut aber ich brauch nochma eure / deine meinung welche der beiden Grafikkarten ist besser ? ^^

 NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M 2GB ( 1GB )

AMD Radeon HD 6850M 1GB


----------



## pringles (31. Mai 2012)

also beide sind in etwa gleich schnell, es kommt halt nur darauf an ob du lieber ein 15" oder 17" notebook haben willst, ich habe den 17"er, würde inzwischen aber zu 15" greifen weil das in jede tasche passt und der z.t. aus alu ist und generell besser verarbeitet ist.


----------



## vium (31. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt 3 Produkte in die engere Auswahl gezogen vlt könnt ihr dazu nochmal eure Meinung äußern 1. Das ganz oben von mir genannte Asus ( unter 1. Gelistet ) 2. Das 15" Acer von pringels 3. Medion erazer x6815.     Danke schonmal


----------



## pringles (31. Mai 2012)

also den medion würde ich nicht nehmen, da ist sogar das gehäuse glänzend (hat meine schwester auch) das zerkratzt leicht und ist dreck anziehend 
ansonsten ist die gt555m halt schneller als eine gt540m, wenn man nur gelegentlich zockt reicht die locker (gt540: 96kerne @672mhz ; gt555:144kerne @709mhz) je nach game sind das 30-50% mehrleistung musst du entscheiden ob du das brauchst.


----------



## vium (31. Mai 2012)

naja eigentlich gefällt mir der acer richtig gut bis auf das touchpad is etwas unnötig aber das werde ich eh nicht benutzen... aber ich les oft so viel schlechtes über die verarbeitung der notebooks von acer...


----------



## pringles (31. Mai 2012)

das ist bei den normalen modellen leider auch so, bei meinem acer aspire 7750g merke ich das ich nur 600€ bezahlt habe
die ethos reihe ist aber das highend modell und deswegen besser verarbeitet der test hat zwar andere hardware, aber das gehäuse ist das gleiche  
ich zitiere:
"Auch das Ethos 5951G verfügt über reichlich Flächen aus Aluminium/Magnesium und macht so optisch schon mal einen guten Eindruck. (....) Auch die Verarbeitungsqualität kann sich sehen lassen. Die Spaltmaße stimmen bei unserem Testmuster überall überein und auch die Verarbeitung der Materialien kann überzeugen"


----------



## vium (31. Mai 2012)

hm ok danke  was ist denn an deinem acer mittlerweile schlecht also was für fehler sind das denn bei der verarbeitung ?


----------



## Vagas (31. Mai 2012)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier? 

Acer Aspire M3-581TG-32364G52Mnkk Timeline Ultra i3-2367M 520GB GT640M

i3 / GT640m und SSD für 50€ mehr?


----------



## vium (31. Mai 2012)

Naja kommt drauf an was du damit machen willst ist für den Preis ein recht schwacher Prozessor..


----------



## Vagas (31. Mai 2012)

zum Daddeln? Ist da nicht die bessere Graka besser?


----------



## pringles (31. Mai 2012)

@vagas der wird an einem cpulimit arbeiten, selbst der i7 ulv prozessor bremst die graka leicht aus  der i5 muss es minimum sein um halbwegs dran zu zocken (test mit i7)
@vium der hat einmal ein dünnes plastik das man die handballenauflage durchdrücken kann, den displaydeckel auch wenn ich ihn an der handballen auflage hochhebe knackt der schon eklig, er ist im großen und ganzen aber noch ziemlich stabil und fällt nicht auseinander, die spaltmaße stimmen. 
beim ethos ist das natürlich nicht der fall


----------



## Vagas (1. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Test werde in mir in der Pause durchlesen ^^


----------



## Vagas (1. Juni 2012)

Hab mir den Artikél durchgelesen. Also zum Arbeit / Surfen ist das Notebook gut und zum gelegentlichen Zocken älterer Spiele wie z.Bsp. FFXI ( bin leidenschaftlicher FFXI Player ^^^) 

Bin aber heute zufällig  auf das hier Notebook gestoßen:

Acer Aspire V3-771G-53214G50Makk, GeForce GT 650M (NX.M0SEG.009)

GPU/CPU nochmals besser und SSD kann man bestimmt auch nachrüsten wenn man will


----------



## vium (1. Juni 2012)

nochmal ne frage... sind samsung notebooks zu empfehlen ?

zb dieses modell ?

Samsung RF711-S0CDE

mit der Grafikkarte bin ich zufrieden dafür ist es ja etwas günstiger..


----------



## pringles (2. Juni 2012)

@vagas ja der wäre besser, wenn du mehr fragen hast, mach doch bitte einen eigenen thread auf, ist übersichtlicher 
@vium wenn der nicht so viel leisten muss 


vium schrieb:


> Ich will mit dem Notebook schon etwas aufwändigere Spiele spielen und sonst im Internet Surfen und Filme schauen..


 und du nicht unbedingt bf3 auf mehr als niedrigen details zocken willst geht der i.o., ansonsten gibt es die leistung 100€ billiger 499 oder mit i5 statt i3  oder besser verarbeitet mit längerer akkulaufzeit für 539


----------



## vium (2. Juni 2012)

vielen dank für die viele hilfe pringels aber ich hab mich dazu entschlossen meinen desktop computer zu verkaufen und mir nur ein gutes notebook zuzulegen und das wenn ich zuhause bin an meinen jetzigen desktop anzuschließen und werde mir sehr warscheinlich dieses gerät kaufen

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 98018)


----------



## pringles (2. Juni 2012)

selbst ein highendgamernb wird nie schneller als ein mittelklasse desktopgamer, bedenke das wenn du noch 400€ drauflegen kannst, würde ich ca. eine woche warten dann ist die hd7970m draußen, die ist wesentlich schneller kannst du dir dann bei schenker, hawkforce, deviltech,... zusammenstellen, ansonsten ist der von dir rausgesuchte vom p/l top


----------



## vium (2. Juni 2012)

Hm ja ich kann mich ncoh etwas gedulden wenn es sich auch lohnt... weiß man denn das sie so gut wird ? is das bei neue sachen auf dem markt nicht besser erstmal auf feedback zu warten ? ^^


----------



## pringles (2. Juni 2012)

es gibt bereits tests dazu z.b. auf notebookcheck, wie du siehst ordentlich power sonst hätt ich sie dir nicht empfohlen


----------



## vium (3. Juni 2012)

Alter das is ja nich mehr lustig..


----------

